# [FAQ] Idee, suggerimenti, correzioni...

## fedeliallalinea

Questo topic serve per proporre nuove faq oppure per segnalare errori nelle traduzioni o semplicemente per dare suggerimenti. Beh vedete un po' voi  :Very Happy: 

Thread relativo a La raccolta di [FAQ]

----------

## =DvD=

Penso che sia un ottima idea!

In IG aggiungerei anche la domanda che vine spessisimo posta: ma come son fatti questi cd di installazione? che differenza c'è? quale devo scaricare? oddio divento matto!

Posso farlo domani, sono un po influenzato, se mi reggo in piedi lo faccio!

//edit: Fatto!

----------

## leonida

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> //edit: Fatto!

  *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Per chi ha fretta?? Si, perchè quando installi un programma nel modo classico, facendolo scaricare da gentoo, vengono scaricati i sorgenti, che poi prima di essere compilati han bisogno di essere compilati.

 

Scusa un usggerimento, è giusta la frase che ho messo in corsivo?

.L.

P.S. Cmq ottima idea quella delle FAQ, un ottimo quick reference anche per chi come me, ormai a causa dell'età avanzata, inizia ad avere la memoria corta e le sinapsi fritte  :Smile: .

----------

## =DvD=

lol era prima di essere usati! =D

----------

## gutter

Penso che manchi un link qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1579383

primo paragrafo quinta riga.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Penso che manchi un link qui:

 

done

----------

## cloc3

Forse sarebbe utile un rimando a questo link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2027402.html#2027402

Magari fra qualche giorno penso a dove e come inserirlo nelle faq.

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari fra qualche giorno penso a dove e come inserirlo nelle faq.

 

Scrivi una bella guida che la mettiamo nelle FAQ  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Ecco una domanda che mi pongo spesso:

quali nuove tecnologie e quali tool dovrei avere sul mio sistema?

Vi faccio un esempio: devfs e' deprecato e bisogna usare qualcos'altro, oppure usare libusb per il supporto usb e cose simili.

Insomma: non seguendo cosi' tanto il forum spesso non sono informato sul fatto che alcuni tool o certe configurazioni sono deprecate, ed e' meglio usarne altre (tipo hotplug e coldplug... fino a qualche tempo fa non sapevo neanche della loro esistenza).

Quindi vi chiedo: perche' non un tip o una faq costantemente aggiornata che spieghi quali tool o config utilizzare per questo genere di cose?

Bho, magari e' inutile per il 99% della gente, ma io lo trovo utile per chi non compila un kernel ogni giorno o chi non installa spesso... o anche per chi vuole tenere il sistema aggiornato ed efficiente.

Il punto e' che non ho idea di cosa serva, pertanto non posso scriverla io.

Umm sono stato poco chiaro mi sa  :Neutral: 

Ciauz!

----------

## =DvD=

Penso che sia una buona idea, ma la doc ufficiale di gentoo gia dice molto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> quali nuove tecnologie e quali tool dovrei avere sul mio sistema?

 

Bhe ma questo mi pare del tutto personale. C'e' gente che preferisce devfs a udev per esempio. Le scelte che si fanno sul proprio sistema, ripeto, sono personali

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Bhe ma questo mi pare del tutto personale. C'e' gente che preferisce devfs a udev per esempio. Le scelte che si fanno sul proprio sistema, ripeto, sono personali

 

Sì ma certi non conoscono nemmeno udev (un esempio stupido) come alternativa... Poi per esempio non tutti sanno di equery e di qpkg che è deprecato... ecc ecc.... quindi ocncordo ocn akiross alla fine  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sì ma certi non conoscono nemmeno udev (un esempio stupido) come alternativa...

 

Bhe questo posso capirlo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Poi per esempio non tutti sanno di equery e di qpkg che è deprecato... ecc ecc.... quindi ocncordo ocn akiross alla fine 

 

Questo lo dice anche qpkg --help

Comunque si potrebbe fare nessun problema

----------

## akiross

Si in effetti mi riferivo soprattutto a quelli che non sanno delle varie tecnologie... io proprio in questo istante sono alle prese con libusb (c'e' qualche tip o faq o howto a proposito?) sto cercando, ma se c'e' della doc e' meglio!

Ciauz!

----------

## flocchini

concordo anche io su una raccolta di "nuove tecnologie"... Ad esempio ho conosciuto udev e nptl dalla firma di .... di.... boh giurerei fosse lavish che mi ha fregato e ha cambiato firma  :Wink:  Sara' che sono tonto ma non ne sapevo l'esistenza (e quel deprecated accanto a devfs mi insospettiva parecchio  :Smile:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> (e quel deprecated accanto a devfs mi insospettiva parecchio  )

 

Quel deprecato se non sbaglio c'e' da un vita su devfs anche quando udev era agli inizi

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quel deprecato se non sbaglio c'e' da un vita su devfs anche quando udev era agli inizi

 

Eh sì... tutti a darci di mknod  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Eh sì... tutti a darci di mknod 

 

Bhe no c'e' anche lo script MAKENOD che dovevi mettere pochi parametri

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe no c'e' anche lo script MAKENOD che dovevi mettere pochi parametri

 

Io l'ho scoperto solo dopo che avevo fatto quello che mi serviva a mano  :Confused: 

----------

